# USB ports stopped working on Windows 7



## molnart (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi there all.

I have a very annoying problem with Windows 7. Today coming home from work and turning on my computer i have realised that my keyboard and mouse (both logitech wireless ones, but connected to separate adapters) are not working. Tried booting into safe mode with same result. Tried to plug in a usb drive and there was no reaction, so i assume the usb ports are not working. However I am able to use my keyboard in the bios and i can use all usb devices in Windows XP (which i have installed on the same pc on a different partition and i am using it right now). So the problem seems to be isolated to windows 7.
I have tried using the Repair option from the boot menu to restore my system to an earlier state, but strangely it found no system restore point. 

Does anybody have an idea how to solve this problem without a full system reinstall? 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2011)

hit F8 before windows starts booting and choose (last known configuration settings)


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you update any drivers or do windows/BIOS updates last night?
Check the "USB Selective Suspend" setting in "Power Options" in Control Panel is disabled. Long shot, but you never know


----------



## molnart (Jan 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> hit F8 before windows starts booting and choose (last known configuration settings)



of course i have tried that - without result. i have also tried to remove all usb devices but the keyboard, did not help either



> Did you update any drivers or do windows/BIOS updates last night?



no... but i had problems with my network connection two days ago - all my network devices were showing an error in the device manager and i couldnt connect to the internet. I have solved the problem by uninstalling the Cisco VPN client. Also I was tinkering with my Nokia N97 yesterday - i have formatted the phone and then reinstalled all apps to it while it was connected through usb, but i dont think this was the problem.



> Check the "USB Selective Suspend" setting in "Power Options" in Control Panel is disabled. Long shot, but you never know


Sound good, but my mouse and keyboard are not working, remember ? Its pretty hard to go into the control panel without them


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

molnart said:


> no... but i had problems with my network connection two days ago - all my network devices were showing an error in the device manager and i couldnt connect to the internet. I have solved the problem by uninstalling the Cisco VPN client. Also I was tinkering with my Nokia N97 yesterday - i have formatted the phone and then reinstalled all apps to it while it was connected through usb, but i dont think this was the problem.



Check the N97's USB cable for signs of damage at the USB end, and inspect USB ports on your mobo/case for signs of damage. Could be a short caused by damaged USB port. Gotta have good eyes when checking USB ports...

If you only installed the drivers for your N97 yesterday, there may be a conflict where the N97 driver installation came with some drivers that are conflicting with your USB drivers. Can you get a PS/2 keyboard? If there's no signs of damage to your cables/USB ports then the next step would be Device Manager.



molnart said:


> Sound good, but my mouse and keyboard are not working, remember ? Its pretty hard to go into the control panel without them



I hang my head in stupidity... :shadedshu


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 25, 2011)

molnart said:


> Sound good, but my mouse and keyboard are not working, remember ? Its pretty hard to go into the control panel without them



It's hard but not impossible. Once the same thing happened to me (it was a very old ECS mobo so I didn't bother and scrapped it) but somehow I managed to get into the accessibility settings (it was on XP) and navigate the mouse pointer using the numerical pad. 

edit: oh wait the keyboard's not working either 

Can you get a USB to PS2 adapter and plug keyboard and mouse to PS2?


----------



## molnart (Jan 25, 2011)

so after ~10 mins in the basement i came back with a ca 15 yrs old PS2 keyboard and a ball ps/2 mouse. i fired up Win7, went to the device manager to see an error at 8 instances of "generic USB hub". i selected "update device driver" on them one by one and my devices started working. 

so now everything seems to be back to normal, however i suspect there may be a hidden problem somewhere, since i have literally problems every day with my pc, without any obvious signs....

thanks for the help so far guys!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

molnart said:


> so after ~10 mins in the basement i came back with a ca 15 yrs old PS2 keyboard and a ball ps/2 mouse. i fired up Win7, went to the device manager to see an error at 8 instances of "generic USB hub". i selected "update device driver" on them one by one and my devices started working.
> 
> so now everything seems to be back to normal, however i suspect there may be a hidden problem somewhere, since i have literally problems every day with my pc, without any obvious signs....
> 
> thanks for the help so far guys!



That's alright mate  

Did you use the CD that came with your phone to install the drivers for your N97 onto your PC?


----------



## molnart (Jan 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's alright mate
> 
> Did you use the CD that came with your phone to install the drivers for your N97 onto your PC?



No. Actually all drivers related to phone were installed on computer like one year ago. The only thing i did yesterday was to reset the phone and reinstall some stuff onto it.


----------

